

Obama to Offer Plan Meant to Ease Concerns on Surveillance - nsp
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/10/us/politics/obama-news-conference.html?hp&_r=1&

======
evanjacobs
_The administration has now lost all credibility on this issue._

NY Times Editorial Board 6/7/2013

[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/07/opinion/president-
obamas-d...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/07/opinion/president-obamas-
dragnet.html)

~~~
hga
I suspect the original " _The administration has now lost all credibility_ "
([http://www.politico.com/blogs/media/2013/06/ny-times-
changes...](http://www.politico.com/blogs/media/2013/06/ny-times-changes-
scathing-editorial-165650.html)) was more accurate.

------
moosehawk
_At the same time, the N.S.A. was expected to release a paper outlining its
role and authorities, officials said. The six- to seven-page document was
described as setting up a “foundation” to help people understand the legal
framework for its activities. Next week, the agency will open a Web site
designed to explain itself better to the public amid Mr. Snowden’s
disclosures._

Legal != Right. This whole article makes it sound like their plan is to put
lipstick on the pig so it looks more beautiful to the public, where the
correct solution would be to find a new pig.

------
wetherbeei
His "4 steps":

1\. Work with congress to enact reforms to PATRIOT Act. He said the US is not
allowed to listen to any phone calls without a warrant.

2\. Work with congress to improve the public's confidence in FISA. Consider
changes: a judge reviewing a request only hears one side of the story, but we
could allow an outside party to defend civil liberties and privacy "in certain
cases".

3\. Be more transparent. Create a website to provide more transparency.

4\. Form an outside group of intelligence experts to review surveillance
technologies.

~~~
wetherbeei
More from the Q&A:

Asked about if Snowden is a Patriot: "No he is not. I called for a thorough
review of surveillance programs before Snowden leaks. A thoughtful, fact-based
debate. I signed an executive order that provided protections for
whistleblowers in the intelligence community, so there were better avenues for
leaking information."

~~~
albeertoni
It's hard to find something to say that isn't hopeless and nihilistic, so I'll
just say this: it's disappointing to see someone who used to be a professor of
constitutional law ignore the obvious dangers to free speech of a set of
programs and secret laws that he himself oversees.

------
adamnemecek
Get ready to be underwhelmed.

------
albeertoni
"Okay, but seriously guys this time we're telling the truth."

------
MisterWebz
_The Obama administration was also planning to release a previously classified
legal analysis explaining why the government believes it is lawful under a
provision of the Patriot Act known as Section 215 for the N.S.A. to collect
and store logs of every phone call dialed or received in the United States._

Good idea, let's concentrate on phone records and ignore the collection of
worldwide internet traffic.

------
throwwit
In other news... unpredictability of quantum wave theory seen as undesirable.
New program established to collapse all wave equations.

------
northwest
1\. Make some cheap meaningless concessions

2\. Let people fall asleep again

3\. Continue to build the surveillance state

4\. This time, hide it even better

------
Zigurd
This is one track of a two-track strategy:

1\. Close the exits, i.e. Lavabit

2\. Spray soporific gas

